# [SOLVED] PROBLEM z P-O-M-ng

## perhydrol2004

Witam,

czy mogłbym prosić o opis patchowania Kernela + Iptables pod Gentoo?

 najlepiej pod aktualna wersje kernela tj. 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> - linux-2.6.18-gentoo-r3
> 
> - iptables-1.3.5-r4
> ...

 

Konkretnie chodzi mi o łate "connlimit" z "patch-o-matic-ng".

Z góry wielkie dzieki za zainteresowanie.

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## anthrax_

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Install_a_Kernel_Patch btw google nie bola

----------

## Poe

czy trzeba how-to dla

```

patch -p1 < nazwa_patcha

```

albo dla 

```

bunzip2 -dc patch.bz2 | patch -p1

```

a potem wyedytowac ewentualne pliki *.rej i poprawić wlasciwe pliki? ot, cała filozofia patchowania kernela..

----------

## perhydrol2004

Widzisz, dla jednych trywialne...

dla innych mniej zrozumiałe, 

czasami dobrze by było zobaczyć odpowiedz a nie tylko oddzew "buuuu" idz do google

a odpowiedz myslałem ze dostane w stylu: 

iptables pachujemy przez rekompilacje z flaga extensions

```

USE="extensions" emerge iptables
```

nastepnie pobieramy "pom-ng" np ze strony 

http://ftp.netfilter.org/pub/patch-o-matic-ng/snapshot/

pachujemy kernel za pomoca:

```

bunzip2 -dc patch.bz2 | patch -p1 

```

DżIzUsss...

thank 4 all....

----------

## Poe

 *perhydrol2004 wrote:*   

> [..]
> 
> pachujemy kernel za pomoca:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

tak, rekompilacja kernela. chyba logiczne. wprowadzasz cos nowego do jądra, więc rekompilacja i przebootowanie na nowe jądro musi byc. a co do konfiguracji, no to jezeli ten patch wprowadza cos widocznego w menu, no to zmieniamy w konfiguracji (wlączając opcje ktore dostarczył nam patch) a jak jest to patch, ktory nie jest uwzgledniany w menu (np. schedulery czy pare innych drobiazgow) to nic nie zmieniamy w konfigu, tylko rekompilacja..

----------

## szolek

 :Idea:   A może by tak netfilter way: link.

----------

## bartek

No ok ale skad wziąć patch do kernela ktory wlaczy obsluge connlimit (pom-ng probowalem i nie ma tam takiego patcha)?

Edit by Poe

ort

..::Milu Edit: s/wziasc/wziąć -> http://sjp.pwn.pl/lista.php?co=wzi%B1%E6 

----------

## szolek

```
./runme --download
```

 :Wink: 

----------

## Paczesiowa

OT: Poe jak juz edytujesz i poprawiasz orta to popraw wszystkie bo 9 znakow dalej jest kolejny.

..::Milu Edit. thx za zwrócenie uwagi.

----------

## perhydrol2004

MOJA KONFIGURACJA:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 2.6.18-gentoo-r3
> 
> iptables-1.3.5-r4  USE="extensions* -imq -ipv6* -l7filter -static"

 

Moze komuś sie przyda.

Pachowanie kernela łata "connlimit"

1: cd /usr/src/

         ### tu wypakowujemy źródła iptables

2: /usr/src/iptables

         ### zalecana wersja p-o-m

3: wget http://ftp.netfilter.org/pub/patch-o-matic-ng/snapshot/patch-o-matic-ng-20061231.tar.bz2

         ### tu wypakowujemy p-o-m -a

4: tar xvjf patch-o-matic-ng-20061231.tar.bz2

5: cd patch-o-matic-ng-20061231/

           ### uruchamiamy kolejno:

6: ./runme --download

7: ./runme connlimit

        ### w konfiguracji Kernela odnajdujemy:

8: cat /usr/src/linux/.config |grep -i connlimit

9:      ### reinstal your Kernel !!!

10:    ### reboot system

       ### spakowanie źródeł iptables

11: tar -cf iptables-1.3.5.tar /usr/src/iptables-1.3.5/*

12: bzip2 -9 iptables-1.3.5.tar

### przeniesienie spakowanych źródeł do ../distfiles/

13: mv iptables-1.3.5.tar.bz2 ../distfiles/

14: ebuild /usr/portage/net-firewall/iptables/iptables-1.3.1-r4.ebuild digest

### reinstalacja iptables !

15:  emerge iptables

16:      sprawdzenie działania "connlimit"

Example:

iptables -A FORWARD -s 192.168.0.2 -p tcp -m connlimit --connlimit-above 4 -j DROP

----------

## Poe

 *Paczesiowa wrote:*   

> OT: Poe jak juz edytujesz i poprawiasz orta to popraw wszystkie bo 9 znakow dalej jest kolejny.
> 
> 

 

/me płoży się na kolanach i krzyczy "wybacz!"   :Confused: 

EOT

----------

## perhydrol2004

A może mi ktoś przynajmniej wytłumaczyć czemu dostaję:

```

...

could not get /index

could not get http://mynodes.net/pub/linux/netfilter/patchlets/index

could not get /index

could not get http://www.nucleus.it/pom-repo/index 

....
```

skoro szanowny "SZOLEK-u" polecasz użycie mi takiego sposobu...

i coś wiecej o:

```

unable to find ladd slot in src /tmp/pom-31442/net/ipv4/netfilter/Makefile (./patchlets/connlimit/linux-2.6.11/./net/ipv4/netfilter/Makefile.ladd) 
```

Widze kilka odpowiedzi, ktore by wskazywały ze ktoś ma pojecie o pachowaniu kernela "P-O-M" em, mi konkretnie zależy na łacie "connlimit", której niestety nie mogę znaleźć na HOWTO ktore polecacie.   :Sad: 

Pozdrawiam.

Dzieki "RAKU".

----------

## Raku

 *perhydrol2004 wrote:*   

> A może mi ktoś przynajmniej wytłumaczyć czemu dostaję:
> 
> ```
> 
> ...
> ...

 

bo masz pecha?

SOA #1 - dla snapshotu z 20061231.

```
$ ./runme --download

Successfully downloaded external patch geoip

Successfully downloaded external patch condition

Successfully downloaded external patch IPMARK

Successfully downloaded external patch connlimit

Successfully downloaded external patch ipp2p

Successfully downloaded external patch time

Hey! KERNEL_DIR is not set.

Where is your kernel source directory? [/usr/src/linux] 

^C
```

----------

